# I got married!! With pics of course



## Andi (Jan 13, 2010)

So the big day finally came! My fiancÃ© Shawn and I got married after 4 1/2 years of being together (3 1/2 of which were long distance! Wohoo go us lol). Here are some pics of our 1st wedding. I`m saying 1st because there will be another wedding in San Diego for ShawnÂ´s family, once I have moved there (which will be in summer). Anyway, it was a small, intimate wedding with just my closest friends and family. It turned out perfect for us!

The ceremony at the registry office (we had a pianist play "My heart will go on" during the ring exchange...every single person in my family cried like little girls. My dad was the worst of all). Both the bride and the groom have to have a "witness" who have to give their signatures during the ceremony. So those are the two people next to us, just in case youÂ´re wondering







My friends threw rose petals when we walked out of the building, which we were supposed to clean up afterwards (as told by an office cleaning person. Yeah right)






The reception






The best part of the reception, dessert. ItÂ´s a chocolate mousse tower filled with chilled raspberry sauce






Wedding cake (white breading and white chocolate mousse filling)






Me with Shawn, my grandma, parents and brother






Me with my wonderful mother in law, Shawn, his sister and ShawnÂ´s dad






I almost knocked over the little christmas tree with my foot!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Shawn on your wedding!!!

You look absolutely gorgeous! - great pics!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 13, 2010)

You looked so gorgeous and you chose the perfect dress. Congratulations to a long and happy life together



.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats Andi!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 13, 2010)

congratulations! lovely pictures, your dress is gorgeous


----------



## Darla (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing those pictures. This was in Austria right? I don't think you mentioned. Where are you going to live?


----------



## Aprill (Jan 13, 2010)

yay I saw these on facebook congrats hun!!


----------



## akathegnat (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats! So perfect and that is a wonderful dress.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats! It looks like it was a beautiful wedding. You look great too of course!


----------



## Jinx (Jan 13, 2010)

I love that dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 13, 2010)

You look beautiful! What a gorgeous looking wedding! And that pudding! Mmmmmmm


----------



## magosienne (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations, you look gorgeous in that dress ! The pictures are lovely.


----------



## Andi (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks guys. Yes, the wedding was in Austria and my husband had to go back home 2 days after the wedding. So sad, right? But IÂ´ll be moving to San Diego in summer so next time we see each other will also be the end of having a long distance relationship.

Oh, and my dress was $90 from DavidÂ´s bridal hehe


----------



## internetchick (Jan 14, 2010)

You two look so happy together! Congratulations!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 14, 2010)

you guys look super happy! congratulations


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 14, 2010)

You looked gorgeous! Congratulations! I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 14, 2010)

Gorgeous wedding! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 14, 2010)

awww, how sweet! I saw some of these on facebook, but it looks like you had a lovely time. Congratulations, I know you've waited for ages for this!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations! You two make a handsome couple. The best to you both in your new life together.


----------



## Karren (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea!!! You look beautiful, Andi!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations Andi! You looked stunning! You and Shawn make a beautiful couple. Much love and blessings to the both of you.


----------



## Andi (Jan 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awww, how sweet! I saw some of these on facebook, but it looks like you had a lovely time. Congratulations, I know you've waited for ages for this! oh yeah, it felt like ages before we could finally take this step. Wohoo feels great (but not all that different) to be married


----------



## .L. (Jan 14, 2010)

WOW!

Finally! I remember you guys from a long time ago. Congrats!


----------



## Geek (Jan 14, 2010)

This is great! We're all very happy for you. Congrats! And please tell your new HB, thank you for his service.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Andi!


----------



## Andi (Jan 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is great! We're all very happy for you. Congrats! And please tell your new HB, thank you for his service. Thanks, Tony!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 14, 2010)

BIG congrats!


----------



## CherryCherry (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations! Nice dress - You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats Andi! You looked Lovely


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 16, 2010)

gorgeous, what beautiful photos.

congrats to you both


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mebs786 (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!! You both look great together...


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 18, 2010)

You two make an absolutely STUNNING couple! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## ilovehuhu (Jan 19, 2010)

You look gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## tstar (Jan 19, 2010)

aaw congrats Andi! you looked beautiful xx


----------



## wild4makeup (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful bride, very nice wedding. Congratulations and much happiness to you now and in the future.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 21, 2010)

Wonderful!!! Best wishes!!!


----------



## emmy2410 (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats to you. You both look perfectly happy. God bless you and your future together always.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations Andi!




You look gorgeous! Wishing you a wonderful future with your husband.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 23, 2010)

Awww....congrats Andi! I know how long you've been waiting for this! Hope you have many happy years together!


----------



## jodevizes (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations, what a great day hope you both have a long and very happy life together. Loved the look of your deserts, bet they tasted as good as they looked.


----------



## Gleam84 (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats Andi! You both look so happy, and you were such a beautiful bride! Wishing you all the best in the future!

You've been in LDR for so long! It's wonderful that soon you will be finally able to be live with him and start a life and career abroad! I'm happy for you


----------



## Andi (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks everyone. We have both been waiting for this to happen for soooo long and weÂ´re so happy! ItÂ´ll be yet another few months before we can finally be together


----------



## esha (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! You guys make a gorgeous couple!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats on your wedding Andi!!! Great pics. You 2 make such a cute couple.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats! Good luck to you both


----------



## La_Mari (Feb 2, 2010)

OMG!!! ! Congratulations Andi!!!!


----------



## LilDee (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations Andi!!!

You make an absolutely stunning duo!

Isn't it exciting to be a Mrs. now?!


----------



## perlanga (Feb 2, 2010)

OMG Andi, that's great you look really cute!


----------



## Andi (Feb 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations Andi!!!You make an absolutely stunning duo!

Isn't it exciting to be a Mrs. now?!





oh itÂ´s very exciting! I donÂ´t feel much different, it still has to kinda sink in. I think that wonÂ´t happen until we finally live together though


----------



## kwalt00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## chris44 (Feb 7, 2010)

This how i want my next wedding to be... don't ask. Congratulations! You and your wedding look beautiful. And more important you look and seem Happy.


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, it's been about 3 years since I logged onto Mut, and what do I see here?



Congrats, so glad the long distance-thing worked out for you guys (or is working out, whatever



)

And you're no longer a blonde, how things change... you still look great though!


----------

